# Forums dyin here!! haha



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*One of it's many dry spells...*

The Young arhcer's forum has a dry spell every once in a while. Eventually it passes.

-Plans? Building stuff. Lots of stuff. Doesn't even have to bve archery stuff. Like a canoe. I wanna try and build a canoe.

-Shoots? No- but plan on hunting crows like a mad man if possible.

-Buy? Nothing. But I plan on, like I said, makin' alot of stuff. I mean alot. Like a bow quiver. Just got one of those made. And arrows- I always need more arrows...

Here's another one- any goals to acomplish before summer lets up?


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

I agree with you guys. It does get boring when nothing good is giong on. 

I plan to go to WI FFA stat convention next week. (Best part going with my best friends and really no chaperone!) Gona take a trip to Indiana with my friends and go to a family reunion in Indiana. 

Gona work a lot make a lot of money. Want to pay off my bow and buy new boots for MXing. 

I just want to have the time of my life seing as its my last true High school summer! 

Hope everyone has a great summer!! Cause (for me) Schools OUT FOR SUMMER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YNGARCHER (Jun 17, 2003)

School has been out for me since the beginning of May. Ha .

I agree, things have been dry but that happens with most forums.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Just tryin to get the forum goin some more!
> 
> What are your plans this summer? (vacations/gatherings/etc.)
> 
> ...


Yea.. i didnt even answer my questions.. haha

Plans - Shoot a bunch, Win school trap shoots, and Goin on a cruise in July.. makin sure i have my laptop w/ me so i can get on here while on the cruise! haha

Bow shoots- I'd be lucky to make it to one.. i got a job now and im needed there quite a bit.. but if i do.. ill more than likely let everyone know!

New stuff- Arrows... thats about all i need to buy for my bow.. my bow is soo decked out.. i cant do much more to it! haha

Kegan.. ur question.... My goal over the summer is to make lots o money and take the ladies on dates.. if u know what i mean! :wink::tongue:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

500, maybe you should go shoot.:wink:

plans:not much, go see some shows, watch my senior friends graduate. I just feel like saving for all new shooting gear(see below ).

Shootsrobably not, I might just take it easy(like I've always have:tongue

equipment:I am planning to buy all new gear. The means a loaded Martin Leopard. I probably might end up getting one at the end of the year though.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> 500, maybe you should go shoot.:wink:
> 
> plans:not much, go see some shows, watch my senior friends graduate. I just feel like saving for all new shooting gear(see below ).
> 
> ...


What do u mean by i should go shoot??? I shoot daily usually.. but i havent lately.. gunna be honest.. i have to get my draw length adjusted so i can shoot to perfection!


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Still not out of school yet. :sad:


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Probably 3D, camping, hopefully some kinda job, and baseball....a bunch of other stuff i cant think of now......


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Lawrence Archer said:


> Still not out of school yet. :sad:


Sooo.. what are ur plans this summer.. make em b4 it comes! haha


----------



## BowtechJim (Feb 24, 2007)

baseball


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Yea.. i didnt even answer my questions.. haha
> 
> Plans - Shoot a bunch, Win school trap shoots, and Goin on a cruise in July.. makin sure i have my laptop w/ me so i can get on here while on the cruise! haha
> 
> ...


I think I know what you mean. You want to make some money, so you can afford to treat some nice young ladies to dinner or a movie.

my goal... umm... let's see... well... bows? arrows? yeah- that'll do it for me:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

kegan said:


> I think I know what you mean. You want to make some money, so you can afford to treat some nice young ladies to dinner or a movie.
> 
> my goal... umm... let's see... well... bows? arrows? yeah- that'll do it for me:wink:


Sounds like a good summer to me! haha im hopin and can kill a few coyotes this summer.. for sumthing to do! 

But yea... ill take the ladies on dates... then money left over... well that can go to my archery stash! haha


----------



## country girl (Dec 27, 2006)

Ahhhh. Summer time. First day off. Feels great. No teachers nagging on you. No sitting in a room were all you hear is blah blah blah, while your quality time is ticking away, that you could be spending actually doing somthing that will help your future. No "emoes" just being stupid. Heck no stupid people at all. Ya today was great!!! :wink:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i'm gonna be buying a new recurve riser before the summer's out.

as for where i'm going: Canadian Field/Target Nationals, Alberta Provincials, Calgary Junior Campout, and a few random FITAs. i soooo wanted to go to the NAA Field Nationals in Spokane, but my final exams are centered on that weekend  .

my goals, get a summer job and pass Bio 20 in summer school. i don't really know what the education systems in the states are like, but that's 11th grade Bio.

and i still don't get why y'all are let out so early! YNGARCHER: "School has been out for me since the beginning of May." what is up with that?


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

IBO events...Maybe an ASA if i can find one.

Going to NY at the end of summer, used to live there 

I NEED A VBAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And a new sight, preferably a CJ ANTS 2 FITA. I can't take my boat anchor Toxonics POS anymore.


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Just tryin to get the forum goin some more!
> 
> What are your plans this summer? (vacations/gatherings/etc.)
> 
> ...


1) Shoot shoot shoot shoot...... shoot. Then sleep ^_^ I'm also going to Indiana to visit my great-grandfather and my aunt. Hopefully I'll be able to fish a little. I only get to about once a year...
2) YES! well, kindof. Does one a month count?
3) I just ordered arrows a few days ago! (Nano's. I'm pretty excited to start shooting with them) I'm also in need of a kisser button. I gave my new one away before I could try it out. Oh, and a case... and limbs... and a sight since mine has issues... anyone giving away all of their stuff? :tongue:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

LooMoo said:


> 1)
> 3) I just ordered arrows a few days ago! (Nano's. I'm pretty excited to start shooting with them) I'm also in need of a kisser button. I gave my new one away before I could try it out. Oh, and a case... and limbs... and a sight since mine has issues... anyone giving away all of their stuff? :tongue:


Personally.. i hate the kisser button.. makes me feel i have to get the button in the corner of my cheeks at all time and thats all ur worried about when u use it.. i took mine off and have never shot better.. not gunna lie... dont waste the money unless u like them... but thats just me...


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Plans - Go to Canada fishing next week and catch some big fish.:darkbeer:

Shoots- I shoot 3d shoots almost every weekend sometimes 2 a week.

New bow- Getting a Mathews Switchback XT soon after I get back form my trip.( My parker is falling apart.):tongue:

And just overall having fun getting away from school and spending more time outside.:thumbs_up


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

fip09 said:


> Plans - Go to Canada fishing next week and catch some big fish.:darkbeer:
> 
> Shoots- I shoot 3d shoots almost every weekend sometimes 2 a week.
> 
> ...


Maybe its the shooter!   :wink::tongue:


----------



## LooMoo (Jan 30, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Personally.. i hate the kisser button.. makes me feel i have to get the button in the corner of my cheeks at all time and thats all ur worried about when u use it.. i took mine off and have never shot better.. not gunna lie... dont waste the money unless u like them... but thats just me...


I've been worried about that myself, but I figured "ey? why not give it a shot?" (No pun intended)
They're only two bucks, so I figured it wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## Lawrence Archer (Feb 5, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Sooo.. what are ur plans this summer.. make em b4 it comes! haha


My plans are to get out of school. :darkbeer:


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Bowhunter500 said:


> What do u mean by i should go shoot??? I shoot daily usually.. but i havent lately.. gunna be honest.. i have to get my draw length adjusted so i can shoot to perfection!


I'm gonna be honest about your excuse too.:wink:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I'm gonna be honest about your excuse too.:wink:


YOU

GOT

TOLD


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

CA_Rcher12 said:


> I'm gonna be honest about your excuse too.:wink:


Sure... why not?


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Maybe its the shooter!   :wink::tongue:


Haha, maybe it is. lol:tongue:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

fip09 said:


> Haha, maybe it is. lol:tongue:


Lol im glad we agree!:tongue::wink:


----------



## fip09 (Feb 27, 2007)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Lol im glad we agree!:tongue::wink:


well lets just say the bow is a parker...:wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

fip09 said:


> well lets just say the bow is a parker...:wink:


Haha Hoyt or Mathews is the way to go!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha Hoyt or Mathews is the way to go!


HOYT FTW


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Bowhunter500 said:


> Haha Hoyt or Mathews is the way to go!


what about Merlin? nobody ever mentions Merlin. :wink:


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

XCalibre said:


> what about Merlin? nobody ever mentions Merlin. :wink:


well.. never heard of Merlin... sorry man... i just said what i shoot! haha


----------



## PSE SPYDER (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah it seems like there aren't many people that get on this forum compared to the others.

Yeah I'm going to charelston, WV on the 31st

dt


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

And... Breaking news.

I FINALLY GET MY VBAR. NELSONVILLE FTW!


----------

